# Another Math Trick



## AllenOK (Aug 1, 2005)

This will sound complicated, as I'm going to give it as a formula, but then I'll explain it so it's easier to understand.

For any number (Y), Y x Y will always be 1 greater than the product of (Y - 1) x (Y +1).

Basically, that means that for any number (say, 4), when you square that number (4 x 4 = 16), it will always be 1 more than when you multiply the numbers just before and just after (3 x 5 = 15).  This works for EVERY number.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> This will sound complicated, as I'm going to give it as a formula, but then I'll explain it so it's easier to understand.
> 
> For any number (Y), Y x Y will always be 1 greater than the product of (Y - 1) x (Y +1).
> 
> Basically, that means that for any number (say, 4), when you square that number (4 x 4 = 16), it will always be 1 more than when you multiply the numbers just before and just after (3 x 5 = 15). This works for EVERY number.



I flunked math....  but I made this work out!! Yippppeeee!! Maybe, I'm getting smarter!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 2, 2005)

We start school in a week.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 2, 2005)

In a week? I think I'd go crazy! TC & Savannah start this Thursday & they have registration today. I can't wait!! It is sort of bitter sweet though, it means my baby girl is growing up on me.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 2, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> In a week? I think I'd go crazy! TC & Savannah start this Thursday & they have registration today. I can't wait!! It is sort of bitter sweet though, it means my baby girl is growing up on me.



Boy, you guys start early! 

What a waste of all the summer months.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 2, 2005)

They got out in early May but it does seem like the summer just got started.


----------



## middie (Aug 2, 2005)

oh man what is it with you people and math ?? don't you know math and i are enemies ? lol


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 3, 2005)

Crewsk,

We got out at the end of May, then I taught summer school during June, so I just had July off.  I know people out in the "real world" are thinking that is a lot, but believe me, teachers need that time!  Plus it isn't all spent loafing.  A lot of it is taken up with lesson plans and getting the room ready for the next class.  Not to mention the classes I am taking now to get my Master's Degree.  I want more time off!!!!!!!!

 Barbara


----------



## msalper (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember it from high school:
 
X2 *-* Y2 = (X+Y)*.*( X-Y)
X2 *-* Y2 = X2 +XY- XY-Y2
 
If you put 1 for Y
Then X2 -1 = (X+1)(X-1)
 
It is the same one: X*.*X = (X+1)*.*(X-1) +1
 
If Y = 2
Then X2 - 4 = (X+2)(X-2)
 
So we can say that
For any number (Y), Y x Y will always be 4 greater than the product of (Y - 2) x (Y +2).

Basically, that means that for any number (say, 4), when you square that number (4 x 4 = 16), it will always be 4 more than when you multiply the numbers just before and just after (6 x 2 = 12). 
 
Woooowwww 

*Note: X2 means square*


----------



## CookinBlondie (Aug 3, 2005)

AllenMI, I am SOOO glad you posted this little math trick.  I LOVE math! In fact, after I go to college (hopefully to Harvard) I want to be an architect, because it incorporates both math and art. I can't wait!

I took Algebra 1 earlier than the rest of the people in my class because I was so advanced and had such a love for it. It's neat to see how numbers work together. Last year, I took Geometry, and it was pretty cool too. To be able to see the numbers and also the shapes coordinate is awesome. This year I get to go back to the algebra part of the math world and be in Algebra 2! I can't wait!


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 3, 2005)

Off topic for you Blondie.



 Harvard was my older son’s second choice; thank G-d he got into his first choice college.   But here is an advice work hard in school, it is the only way. He took all advanced classes, played sports and music, was in the midst of all activities in the school, oh yeah he still managed to give me hard time  with drugs, alcohol and most of all with girls,    lots of them. How he managed all of this I don’t know.  So work hard, and please do not give your folks hard time. Not everybody is as gifted (thank G-d for that) as he is, not everybody can handle it. But as I’ve told him many times, I’ll tell you too. School is only few years of your life, if you work hard, do the right thing, get into a good college and get good education, you will be able to play the rest of your life, and that’s much-much longer than few years of school. Good luck.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 3, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Crewsk,
> 
> We got out at the end of May, then I taught summer school during June, so I just had July off. I know people out in the "real world" are thinking that is a lot, but believe me, teachers need that time! Plus it isn't all spent loafing. A lot of it is taken up with lesson plans and getting the room ready for the next class. Not to mention the classes I am taking now to get my Master's Degree. I want more time off!!!!!!!!
> 
> Barbara


 

Barbara, I agree that teachers need the summer break as much if not more than the kids do.


----------

